# Spreader bar?



## jboweriii (Sep 28, 2007)

What your favorite type? What's your favorite color choice? We had our best luck on blue/white sqiud. thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've got a few different ones and have come to find that darker colors seem to work best for me all around. I pull them with hooks and as teasers and they definitely do a good job of raising fish.


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

I have some lightweight Archer Superbars that I pull armed with hooked chasebaits. In terms of color, the chasebait is a different color from the pod of squids and it is run further behind the pack to look like a predator fish.

They've produced pretty well.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Will, thats my spreader bar and I want it back!


----------

